# Tradliest (or Preppiest!) Baby Girl Names?



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Ahh, P&G should not be indoors in the winter months. I am due a second daughter, as the ultrasound confirms.

Now that Audrey is taken (my first daughter, named for the most beautiful woman to ever live), what shall we have for daughter two?

Thus far my thoughts are "Caroline". I like Emma, but far too common these days. There will, of course, be a requisite nickname, but we can't have Christian names of "Bootsy" or "Muffy".

Feel free to offer suggestions, either of names or of my insanity at mining names from the Trad forum.


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

Joe Tradly blowing his top in 3, 2, 1....


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Alice, Catherine, Elizabeth. 

Gertrude


----------



## Ekphrastic (Oct 4, 2009)

On a [only somewhat] related note, there's a very interesting chapter in _Freakonomics_ that discusses the phenomenon of parents naming their children with "establishment"-sounding names, hoping that the name will make the child appear to be a member of a high-income group. (I'm not asserting that this is what you're doing, although trad does carry a connotation of the East Coast "establishment" in the minds of some.) To contrast this, the authors share some odd names they found in their research--LemonJello sticks out in my mind. (It was pronounced "luh-MON-jell-oh.")


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

You could just give her initials as a first name. I can't imagine anything more preppy. 

Seriously, I like the traditional use of flora for names. Violet, Flora and Fuchsia have appeal. Otherwise, I like some of the anglo-centric names like: Portia, Viola, Felicity, Cora, Dora, Saffron, Siobahn, Silke etc.

I'm sure whatever you choose will be the right one. Seeing her face will be the main inspiration


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

The name of your or your wife's mother or grandmother... in the OPH satire, preps name their offspring after their ancestors.


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

Preppy hip girl names (not that I'm advocating them): Zoey, Madison, Amelie, Jaclyn, McKenzie, Abigail, Grace, Brook, Martha (don't), Valerie, Vivian, Ally, Olivia, Emma, Emily, Ava, Sophia, Isabella


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

All children should be named after ancestors, or Biblical personalities, Saints, or charicters from antiquity. 

They should not have popular or made-up "unique" names.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Trip.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

randomdude said:


> Joe Tradly blowing his top in 3, 2, 1....


LOL. As threads of this ilk continue to propagate, I find myself harboring a growing appreciation of Joe Tradly's reaction!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

FlashForFreedom said:


> The name of your or your wife's mother or grandmother... in the OPH satire, preps name their offspring after their ancestors.


I'm sure the Edna's, Ethel's, Bertha's and Hortense's of the world thank you.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> All children should be named after ancestors, or Biblical personalities, Saints, or charicters (sic) from antiquity.
> 
> They should not have popular or made-up "unique" names.


Wendy was a unique name invented by the writers of Peter Pan. For instance, my nom de plume on this site was named after an enlightenment-era opera writer. There is even an opera called "Beat philidor" from the late Victorian era (long after Philidor's actual time)

As for names you cannot go wrong with Patricia, Georgina, Penelope, Victoria, or Lydia.


----------



## philidor (Nov 19, 2009)

Ekphrastic said:


> On a [only somewhat] related note, there's a very interesting chapter in _Freakonomics_ that discusses the phenomenon of parents naming their children with "establishment"-sounding names, hoping that the name will make the child appear to be a member of a high-income group. (I'm not asserting that this is what you're doing, although trad does carry a connotation of the East Coast "establishment" in the minds of some.) To contrast this, the authors share some odd names they found in their research--LemonJello sticks out in my mind. (It was pronounced "luh-MON-jell-oh.")


Sounds like the book is a satire. I'm not impressed with the selection of books that large bookstores carry. The philosophy section is especially atrocious (some are even read in college philosophy classes): "Harry Potter and Philosophy", "Star Wars and Philosophy", "The Simpsons and Philosophy", "The Essential Kierkegaard" (Sorry, as an Objectivist I couldn't resist. If I were an existentialist I would have put "Atlas Shrugged" or "The Virtue of Selfishness" in its place) et al.

As far as "High income" names go one should only look at the diversity of the top economic stratum. I think that a term that doesn't divorce money from the social aspect (e.g.: "Upper-class" "Inherited money" etc.) would have been more appropriate in this regard. Hollywood seems to churn out some bizarre names; yet would you want to name your child something so novel and strange?


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Seek and you shall find - preppy names from . Name her Muffy and your first son Biff.


Boy's Name
Biff
Brad
Bruce
Chad
Charles
Chip
Davis
Graham 
Henry 
Hunt
Parker
Preston
Ralph
Roger
Scott
Skip
Spencer
Stuart 
Tad
Trent 
Walker 
Warner

Girl's Name 
Amanda 
Annabelle 
Arabella 
Beth 
Binky 
Blair 
Brooke 
Buffy 
Caroline 
Charlotte 
Courtney 
Elizabeth 
Hayley 
Laura 
Lindsey 
Lisa 
Mackenzie 
Madison 
Martha 
Meredith 
Muffy 
Vivian


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

randomdude said:


> Joe Tradly blowing his top in 3, 2, 1....


Aye...

Are you moving to New England and have plans for your daughters to join the DAR? No? Otherwise...


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Pink and Green said:


> Feel free to offer suggestions, either of names or of my insanity at mining names from the Trad forum.


P&G,

Congratulations on the pending arrival of your second child. However, I think you've lost it.

I was named after my father, my wife her aunt, our children after my wife's ancients. Asking a group of strangers for suggestions borders on the ridiculous and affected.

asf


----------



## dmbfrisb (Apr 17, 2010)

sowilson said:


> Seek and you shall find - preppy names from . Name her Muffy and your first son Biff.


I wish George Carlin was still around to set us straight on these names, like Brad; "Braaaad. **** Brad and anybody that looks like Brad."


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

ASF said:


> P&G,
> 
> Congratulations on the pending arrival of your second child. However, I think you've lost it.
> 
> ...


Well, I did invite that response. My daughter is named for Audrey Hepburn, because I liked the name. Middle name is from my grandmother, Louise.

We have a last name of English descent, so I'm looking primarily for names which go well with it (thus no Irish names, Scottish, etc even though Moira is beautiful). I would put forth that soliciting names from random strangers on the Internet is no more odd than going to a website of names. There's a small fortune to be made in publishing baby name books.

Inspiration is everywhere I think. Why limit oneself?

As to the Bible names, unfortunately the pattern was broken a decade back. All of my family's boys were named after male Biblical characters until recently (John, Matthew, David, etc.) Girls its apparently a free for all. I briefly considered naming her Frances after my grandmother, but I'm afraid she couldn't handle it and I'm not sure if I'm wild about it for a girl today.

It may keep her from dating LemonJello however.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> I'm sure the Edna's, Ethel's, Bertha's and Hortense's of the world thank you.


Not to mention Agnes, Myrtle, and Beulah.

Cruiser


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

randomdude said:


> Joe Tradly blowing his top in 3, 2, 1....


And to think, I almost avoided this thread altogether.

JB


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

_*PLEASE*_ keep in mind that she will have to take that (chosen) name, and set of initials, to school with her. If it's any thing the other little blessed preciouses can use to torment her that WILL happen, no matter how _cuuutte _Mama thinks it is.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> I'm sure the Edna's, Ethel's, Bertha's and Hortense's of the world thank you.


LOL. I have aunts with middle names likes Arthemides and Arlene that would agree with you.

Seriously though hahaha. I think of the preppiest names, at least in the Southeast, are the first names that sound like last names. Is this as much of a phenomenon anywhere else? I think of it more with guys, but say, "Greer" for a girl.

Probably a good thing to avoid Muffy, lol. Or Bootsy, though Bootsy as in Bootsy Collins would be cool for a guy .


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

ASF said:


> P&G,
> 
> Congratulations on the pending arrival of your second child. However, I think you've lost it.
> 
> ...


That, or just a topic of discussion to pass the time!!

Lighten up, Francis!!


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

WouldaShoulda said:


> That, or just a topic of discussion to pass the time!!
> 
> Lighten up, Francis!!


Thanks for the reminder.

Thanks-

asf


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

ASF said:


> Asking a group of strangers for suggestions borders on the ridiculous and affected.
> 
> asf


You read too much into it. He hasn't taken bidders for us to _name_ the child; he's only asked for suggestions. I would research the hell out of naming my children, not only to forestall future unforeseen ridicule, but to make the most educated decision possible.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

IMO, To ask a group of people in a setting such as this is very positive. Why? At least you will get an honest and real world response on what others really think about, especially a name. Let us be open about this. 

Let us think outside the trad box. 

How about Alden? or Allen? (just kidding) (no, I'm not):icon_smile_big:


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> You read too much into it. He hasn't taken bidders for us to _name_ the child; he's only asked for suggestions. I would research the hell out of naming my children, not only to forestall future unforeseen ridicule, but to make the most educated decision possible.


You are correct. Understanding the meaning behind a name is smart as is trying to prevent future ridicle. I just disagree with the public method.

Cheers-

asf


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

maximar said:


> How about Alden? or Allen? (just kidding) (no, I'm not):icon_smile_big:


How about Sebago, (sounds exotic) Quoddy,(definitely unique) or Sperry, (perry, but with an S).


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Seven? Soda?


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

yossarian said:


> Seven? Soda?


I don't know about that. You might have to fight George Costanza.


----------



## rob1000 (Apr 27, 2010)

I went to school with a number of girls called 'Cricket' - I couldn't tell you what their given names were.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

philidor said:


> Wendy was a unique name invented by the writers of Peter Pan.


I did not know that-I always thought it was a diminutive of Gwendolyn.

I was gonna suggest Blair, but sowilson beat me to it. So instead I'll throw out Paige and Whitney-just in case of twins. Don't like diminutives like Ally for given names, but Allison is good.

BTW, Congratulations!


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I read in the paper this year that "Cohen," after the character on _The OC, _had vaulted into 350th place, or something:icon_smile_big:. But, seriously, a family surname would be a very American thing to do (rarely done in Britain), for boys or girls, if you have something catchy in your family, perhaps a nice name from your wife's family that is getting extinguished in your branch.

As for the appropriateness of the thread, indulgence is extended to expectant fathers!


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Harriet Muffy _______ is very classic.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

"Harriet" is fabulous: so old fashioned and outmoded that it's got to be trad. Never meet one under 40. My cousin of that name has always been "Hatsy."


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

How about "Mem?"


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

maximar said:


> How about "Mem?"


Mem?!!?! Might as well call her "meh".


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

So will you print out this thread and paste it in her baby book?


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

My only daughter is Alexandra. She goes by Alex, but it has been known to be reduced to Sandy.

I also like Ilse--my mother's and grandmother's name.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Mildred


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I vote for naming her after her grandmother. Name her after your wife's mother for extra points.


----------



## Kila (Apr 29, 2010)

My wife's aunt: Siloam. Goes by: Bootie. Hyper Anglicanism


----------



## Kila (Apr 29, 2010)

I did not see the Caroline desire... my nice is named Caroline. She went to the Severn School and is starting on the Yale lacrosse team. So, yeah, I think its pretty trad...


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Brooks.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

maximar said:


> IMO, To ask a group of people in a setting such as this is very positive. Why? At least you will get an honest and real world response on what others really think about, especially a name. Let us be open about this.
> 
> Let us think outside the trad box.
> 
> How about Alden? or Allen? (just kidding) (no, I'm not):icon_smile_big:


Back in law school, I dated a nurse named Allyn Edmonds (yes, she said she was related)


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

To update, thus far we have Caroline, Claire and Nora, but Caroline is in the lead.

What brand of shoe was Ms. Edmonds wearing?


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

TMMKC said:


> Mildred


There's nobody cleaner than Mildred Fleener.


----------



## JDDY (Mar 18, 2006)

maximar said:


> IMO, To ask a group of people in a setting such as this is very positive. Why? At least you will get an honest and real world response on what others really think about, especially a name. Let us be open about this.
> 
> Let us think outside the trad box.
> 
> How about Alden? or Allen? (just kidding) (no, I'm not):icon_smile_big:


I know a girl named Alden. I guess it's better than Reebok.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

Always remember that the poor child has to live with the name slected so there isa critical responibility there. You should not sadlle your children with names which gratify you but will cause etasing etc in the future.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Still on "Caroline" thus far. You should know we want a good, solid name that is normal and easily spelled. It should be normal, and not attempt to "stand out" for no reason. My wife's name is normal but a french spelling, which has caused her no end of annoyance in her life. Thus we wish her to have an ordinary but nice name.

You have no idea how many times my daughter has been called "Aubrey". When did this name come about? All I ever heard was "Audrey."


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Pink and Green said:


> Still on "Caroline" thus far. You should know we want a good, solid name that is normal and easily spelled. It should be normal, and not attempt to "stand out" for no reason. My wife's name is normal but a french spelling, which has caused her no end of annoyance in her life. Thus we wish her to have an ordinary but nice name.
> 
> You have no idea how many times my daughter has been called "Aubrey". When did this name come about? All I ever heard was "Audrey."


Well, it's a good old English surname, as in Aubrey's Brief Lives, a classic of biographies, or Jack Aubrey, hero of the wonderful works of Patrick O'Brian. But as a girl's name: could it be allergy season in Oklahoma?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> ...Jack Aubrey, hero of the wonderful works of Patrick O'Brian.


Plus a cinematic one-hit-wonder.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Since you named the first one after Audrey Hepburn, why not Katharine for her sister?

It's tradly sounding and you have nickname possibilities like Kate, Katie or Kat.

FWIW, I have two boys named John Bradford and Robert Charles but if one had been a girl she would have been Katharine Elizabeth.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

This is the kind of question--talked about in other threads--that, if left unchallenged, seems designed to make this wonderful forum irrelevant! Tradliest dog, girlfriend, name!!! So absurd it can't possibly be sincere. Yet many have taken the bait and fed the troll. While my postings are relatively few in number, I have enjoyed reading the forum almost daily for about 2 years or longer. When such silliness is allowed to go unchecked it is frustrating at best...and almost enough to say , "why even bother anymore" at worst. Let's please not allow this sort of thing to ruin a wonderful Forum. If this pap is all we have left to discuss...perhaps everything has been said and only the archives remain useful. Apologies for the sour tone...but really!


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

It is not my intent to "troll". However, and I'm surprised no one has brought this up, it might be best nominated for a move to the Interchange. As such, it's only tangentially related to the Trad forum, I'll give you that. Perhaps we can make an example of my folly and do that?


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

Honestly, I'd say this is one of the least offensive of the "What is Trad?" style threads. Just because a guy wants some suggestions for names is no reason to go off on him.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

It's a slippery slope. From names for kids, to tradly pets, to tradly underwear (currently on the forum), I mean there are books for picking names. But to name a child something because it is "tradly" is just taking it several steps to seriously--assuming the poster is serious and not just messing with us. I stand by what I said--let's stick to clothing and accessories.


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

I married an Italian girl, so had little say in the choice of names 

If I had it to do over, I'd name them Gin and Tonic.


----------

